# Graco 395 finishpro AAA



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone know if I can add a 100ft hose to this kind of machine???
The rep told me not, but didn't know why.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

because it's not designed to work with one, I suppose.

Why not ask?


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

you probably could get Just a regular Airless hose for Airless Mode.

I dont think they make 100f hose for Air assisted mode(you know one carries the air/other paint)


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I would run 2 different types , one for triple A and one for airless. I am planning to get one hopefully soon . Maybe go with the titan though better deal . Free extra set of hoses .


----------



## MH Coating (Apr 12, 2012)

*Airless 395 finish pro*

Yes, you can run 100 feet of hose if you want, it's just going to lower your total pressure. The air won't have a problem, but the paint line will drop in pressure. We have a 395 finish pro setup with 125 feet of hose, but we only shoot lacquer which requires less than 1700 psi. I think we run the pump at 3/4 dial even with that length. But if you need a higher psi or have a heavier material, 50 feets probably pushing it. 

Go Big, or go home!

JMoorhouse

www.moorhousepainting.com
www.moorhousecoating.com


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

MH Coating said:


> Yes, you can run 100 feet of hose if you want, it's just going to lower your total pressure. The air won't have a problem, but the paint line will drop in pressure. We have a 395 finish pro setup with 125 feet of hose, but we only shoot lacquer which requires less than 1700 psi. I think we run the pump at 3/4 dial even with that length. But if you need a higher psi or have a heavier material, 50 feets probably pushing it.
> 
> Go Big, or go home!
> 
> ...


That last statement is what is all about. The FP has a very small compressor onboard that puts out on a good day just over 3 XFM. 

By the time it reaches the gun the psi has dropped too much. That's why most if your set ups are between 25'-50'. 

I have run 100' plenty of times because I don't use anything over a .015" at 2000 psi max.

I just use between 4-5 CFM to run the airless
pump leaving 17-18 CFM for air assist.

Another way to get the air to the gun without a big drop in psi is 50' of 3/8" ID hose to 25' of 1/4" ID hose to 25' of 3/16" ID hose.

IMO the FP and MF from teams blue and red are fine entry level AAA's. To go big dedicated equipment for for all the different bases and finishes is what it takes.

Compressors, pumps, hoses, guns and the 1 that really cost TIPS can run $65-$100 apiece.

But nothing on the market beats AAA for health
safety, production, environment and FF.

I am sure I have not covered everything just trying to make it a little clearer to those moving into the AAA field. 

Sincerely, robladd


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I can get the Graco merkur and the g15 gun for 1350 here . Then you need a compresser . 
I am ready to buy one . Either the 390 Graco or the Titan 440 I get a stellar deal going with the Titan . Extra gun and hose airless ..flat tips and 
Ff tips . For around 2100 .oo 
Red or blue ? 390 runs around 1850 or so


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> I can get the Graco merkur and the g15 gun for 1350 here . Then you need a compresser .
> I am ready to buy one . Either the 390 Graco or the Titan 440 I get a stellar deal going with the Titan . Extra gun and hose airless ..flat tips and
> Ff tips . For around 2100 .oo
> Red or blue ? 390 runs around 1850 or so


Once you go air driven you will never go back to
mechanical. Terry you have to realize that on a air driven rig you have 2 regulators.

The material regulator can be dialed into very fine
and precise pressures. This is nearly impossible with a mechanical. When you turn the knob with a mechanical you jump up 100-200 psi with the slightest adjustment.

Where with a air driven regulator you can adjust 
easily 10-25-50 psi with 1/4 and 1/2 turns.

I have both, and when it's time to dial in a coating to a specific substrate I can always do it with the air driven.

If I am doing something that doesn't need to be so precise I will use my mechanical but I always prefer my air driven 1st.

When dialing in AAA material pressure 1st automizing pressure 2nd.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

robladd said:


> Once you go air driven you will never go back to
> mechanical. Terry you have to realize that on a air driven rig you have 2 regulators.
> 
> The material regulator can be dialed into very fine
> ...


There is 1 more thing that I would like to add. Air is a Finish Mans Friend! With the mechanical the only thing you can do is atomize.

The other system brings so much more to the table. Sanders,dusters,mixers power tools the list 
is endless.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Only problem is most air stuff requires too large of a compressor to carry around easily.

My impression right now of the Graco finish pro is that by the time you have the fluid pressure set enough that the air can finish the atomization, it is within 100-200 psi of being fully atomized and the air does not do a lot.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the info . 
I went to harbor freight , and bought a gravity gun set up . Like less than 20 bucks . I knew Monday or Tuesday I would be spraying clear coat . I already have a Graco 38oo it's, the comp with air and turbine . The second cup finally broke again . So thankgod I had this extra cup gun on the side . It work pretty good , I had to practice a lot to get it right . With the air driven only just puts out to much over spray . Plus my compressor is only 8 gals . I would need to go bigger for a merkur 15.1 or bigger . Clear coats and water based is the whole point of going triple aaa .


----------

